# Console Name Generator



## einstein95 (Jul 18, 2016)

https://mtheall.com/~mtheall/console.html
Thank mtheall


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2016)

this tool is amazing 10/10
[18:55] <@mtheall> somebody post this on gbatemp


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 18, 2016)

Well OK then


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 19, 2016)

"New Super Nintendo XL"

Yes please.


----------



## QuarkTheAwesome (Jul 19, 2016)

"New Super DS XL Pocket SP DX Color Entertainment System Micro Q PlayerDD Lite 3D"

Ookay then. Pocket-sized XL consoles in Micro.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2016)

"Super DS LL Pocket & Watch Player"

Sure why not.


----------



## Maq47 (Jul 19, 2016)

"New Super Wii Advance"
NX actual name confirmed!


----------



## einstein95 (Jul 19, 2016)

Link updated, and page has been updated with a lot more names.


----------



## Maq47 (Jul 19, 2016)

"New Game Brain 95LL"
Wut.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jul 19, 2016)

Extreme Mega Super Mega Mega Super Turbo Super Turbo Mega Virtual Mega Turbo Turbo Turbo New Super Turbo Extreme Extreme Mega Super Turbo Turbo Extreme Turbo Mega Mega Mega Mega Mega New Turbo Extreme Extreme New Turbo Extreme Extreme Turbo New Turbo Super Turbo Extreme Super Extreme Turbo Sony Windows IV Color Player ULL Professional Watch HD ExtremeXLDD Portable CD Machine MiniXLDD Air Pocket Air Watch U Extreme Light Alpha AdvanceS HD Ultra VitaStationS PocketSPXL-CD Micro Mini Enterprise AirLLSE Touch & Watch HD Light Vita ClassicS Micro & KnucklesXL
Yes.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 19, 2016)

Virtual Turbo Virtual Saturn V Extreme-i Color Express ExpressiSES Alpha Alpha Edition QDD Advance 3D Enterprise Vita Express 32XX EnterpriseXStation 3D Express Advance & Knuckles Alpha

I'm down for this.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 19, 2016)

Turbo Super Extreme Super Turbo Mega Super Super Super Mega Virtual Extreme Virtual Extreme Super Mega Super Extreme New Turbo Turbo New Super Super New Turbo Mega Super Extreme New Super New Super New Turbo Turbo Mega Extreme New Mega Extreme Sega Jaguar II & Watch with Retina Portable Classic PlusStation Classic NX Shuffle-i & Watch Watch with Retina Ultra


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 19, 2016)

Super Sony Cafe 2000

should be a thing 10/10


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 19, 2016)

NX = Nintendo Cross Everything... lel
or NinXndo... if u know what I mean...


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 19, 2016)

I got "Game".

Literally just "Game".


----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2016)

Turbo Virtual Extreme Super Mega Sony Twilight NT.

Okay then.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 20, 2016)

Virtual Turbo New Super Sony Genesis Boy 360 Shuffle.
Coming to an EB Wall Game Best Target Stop 420 No Scope near you.


----------



## Maq47 (Jul 20, 2016)

'Nintendo Steam 3 Machine'
New Nintendo NX name confirmed!


----------



## Xandrid (Jul 20, 2016)

Super Mega Extreme Turbo New Sony Dolphin-16

Meh


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 20, 2016)

New Mega Turbo Virtual Super Extreme Nintendo GameCube 64

yes please


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 20, 2016)

Mega Extreme Turbo New Nintendo GameCube 8

Virtual Nintendo Dolphin 2700 WatchSP Color

Extreme Super Nintendo iDolphin 2 Extreme

Super Extreme Mega Nintendo Game Boy-16 PlayerSE

Nintendo Saturn 8-i Classic Shuffle

New Nintendo Cosmos 2003SP

Turbo Super New Mega Extreme Nintendo Oxygen CE

New Extreme Virtual Nintendo Wii 360 Vision

Extreme Nintendo Entertainment System 2008 Mini & Knuckles & Watch

Nintendo Entertainment System 360 Vita Touch Enterprise Mini

Super New Mega Extreme Virtual Nintendo Twilight NT

Mega New Virtual Extreme Nintendo Nitro NT Alpha

Nintendo 3DS 3 DX Enterprise Turbo Mini

Extreme Mega Virtual iGame Boy 7 Air & Knuckles


----------



## migles (Jul 20, 2016)

Super Virtual Mega New Extreme Atari Entertainment System 3 Advance Vita

i would like this one

and this one:
Super Turbo New Extreme Mega Valve Dreamcast Vista


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 21, 2016)

"Extreme Super New Valve Nitro III Alpha"

I'd hit it. 
...in more ways than I would like to admit. 





"New Microsoft windows ME."


----------



## rankrankrank (Jul 21, 2016)

a


----------



## DKB (Jul 21, 2016)

Mega Turbo New New New Virtual New Extreme Extreme Super Super Extreme Mega New Extreme Turbo Super Extreme Mega Mega Mega Turbo Extreme New Virtual Turbo Turbo New Extreme Super Super Extreme Extreme Super New New Virtual Mega Extreme Turbo Turbo Mega Super Mega Virtual Turbo Turbo Virtual Extreme Super Turbo Super Magnavox Cosmos 2008 Pocket Express HD Nano Plus Classic CD WatchSEX Advance Turbo NX & Knuckles QStation-FXi-FX DX Touch-i-i Professional Edition Extreme Alpha PortableS Vision Turbo Air

yes.


----------



## rankrankrank (Jul 21, 2016)

Microsoft 3DS
i legit got that lol


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 21, 2016)

Aaand, that's why Tubehax DNS is down. What a waste of mtheall's server.


----------



## rankrankrank (Jul 21, 2016)

New Jaguar 2012 Watch Machine Vision 32X 3D CDStation Edition


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2016)

Gacube XL
Gacube X
Gacube System
Gacube Classic
Gacube Mini
*THE LINE OF GACUBE FAMILY SYSTEMS*


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 21, 2016)

Sega Game Brain Vista Edition


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

New New New New New New Nintendo 3DS 7800 Advance Advance Advance Advance Advance Advance Advance.

So this is what the NX will be.


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 22, 2016)

Mega Nintendo Game Boy 2i..... well then.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 22, 2016)

New Sega 3DS 10 welp


----------



## Ricken (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm not getting anything insanely long... lol
Best yet tho
Super Nintendo iFlashback 2012


----------



## Finn_ (Aug 11, 2016)

I ran it once and simply got "Wii 4" hahah


----------



## Hayleia (Aug 11, 2016)

Finn_ said:


> I ran it once and simply got "Wii 4" hahah


My "Extreme Wii 4" is so above that
inb4 virtual console wars


----------



## Futurdreamz (Aug 13, 2016)

Nintendo Entertainment System 7

Shortened to Nintendo's ES7


----------



## TheRedX (Jan 19, 2017)

einstein95 said:


> https://mtheall.com/~mtheall/console.html
> Thank mtheall



The site is dead.Now what.

PS:If someone makes the same thing as this website that is currently down.
I Would SCREAM SO LOUD THAT YOUR EARS WILL EXPLODE


----------



## supergamer368 (Apr 30, 2017)

Super New Nintendo Game Brain 5200
Mega Microsoft iDolphin 2000
Extreme New Nintendo Game Boy 2003 U (I can honestly see Nintendo releasing something along those lines)
Turbo Game Brain 98
Virtual Super Mega New Extreme Nintendo Entertainment System 2000 (I can see that one too)
Mega Game Gear Vista Classic (AtGames will take care if that one)
New Virtual Extreme Nintendo Switch ME
Nintendo 3DS-16 & Knuckles & Watch
Nintendo 3DS XP (Limited time offer, comes with Windows XP theme)
Extreme Nintendo 3DS 3 3D (all them 3's and d's)


----------

